# Purebred Oberhasli pack and dairy kids for sale in W. Washington state!



## dearydoe (Apr 21, 2015)

Oberhasli goat kids for sale-
All kids are bottle raised and love people. Bred for pack and dairy- temperament, easy, productive hand milking, strong bones and conformation. All kids and dams have been acclimated to hiking and following, in preparation for packing or foraging. 
Available now: 
*1 Purebred Oberhasli doeling from top lines, registered. 
1 Purebred Oberhasli buckling from top lines, registered.*
Dam is VANJUST TWYC APRIL DOB 2/27/10 ADGA # AB1506613. April scored a 90 on her LA in 2013. Her dam and grand-dam were both top 10 Oberhasli milkers. Sire isLudwigs WF Olympus AB1704892*. *_Great goats for foundation stock or herd sire. Female is disbudded, male will have horns. DOB 4/12/15 $300 each _
*1 Purebred Oberhasli buckling*. 
He is one month old and has horns. He is from great dairy and pack lines and would make a good buck. He could also make a great pack goat- he is energetic and friendly, from large, healthy, wide boned parents. *Sire is *Ludwigs WF Olympus AB1704892. $150
*1 purebred oberhasli doeling.* 
Pack and dairy lines. Sire is Eidelweiss Acres Dante. Will have horns, DOB 4/4/15. $150
*1 Purebred Oberhalsi Doeling,* 
pack and dairy lines, beautiful and friendly. Sire is Eidelweiss Acres Dante. Will have horns, DOB 3/14/15 $150
*1 Half Oberhasli, half Alpine doeling* 
from a large productive dairy doe and pack goat buck. She will have horns. She is beautiful and friendly, and has mostly Oberhasli markings with light eye dashes and a big smile. Sired by Eidelweiss Acres Dante. DOB 3/22/15 $75
*1 half Ober half Alpine buckling.* 
Born big and growing faster than all the others, he will make a great pack goat or wether. Same dam and sire as his sister, listed above. Very friendly boy. DOB 3/22/15 $75

here's a link to the craigslist ad with pics
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/grd/4989550420.html

Enjoy!


----------

